# Images of professional motocross



## Adam934MX (Jun 30, 2010)

Here are a few shots I liked from the last few weekends of shooting. Feedback and criticism are appreciated as I'm always trying to improve.


1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.





3.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.






10.





Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## Aragorncito (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello nice work ! . This is what I think ; photograph number 2 is similar to 1, so I will remove it from the serie , the same goes for picture number 5 which is similar to 7. And the last one should be better in color becasue as you know B & W add dramatism , the guy is smiling. If you have a picture where the pilots are preparing befor the race or a shot when the race is about to start in the goal line, should round this work.


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey man, those shots are great. Really liking the ones of Dungy and Alessi.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 3, 2010)

Your color work is fine but your B&W needs help.

#5 is not a bad conversion but the subject is not the best for B&W. Too gray but I'm not sure you could make it pop without a whole lot of work.

#10 is just dull. Way too gray. It needs more contrast and probably will need some dodging and burning as a result.


----------



## KmH (Jul 3, 2010)

I would venture some of your photos lose some of their dynamicism by having the main subject to close to the center of the frame.

Also, in shots like #1 it would be more dynamic if the wheels weren't stopped and had some motion blur. Less shutter speed is needed when a subject is moving perpendiular to the plane of the image sensor. The trick part, is rendering the rider sharply but still letting the wheels get motion blurred. #1 also seems oversaturated.

Six, 7, and 8 could have used some strobed light to make the riders 'pop'.

Photoshop 7 is getting way long in the tooth and it stripped all your exposure EXIF data.


----------

